
The Minimalist Beauty of a Renaissance-Era Geometry Book - misnamed
http://hyperallergic.com/176036/the-minimalist-beauty-of-a-renaissance-era-geometry-book/
======
jwtadvice
These are the sorts of forms that fill the empty spaces in my notes for work
and school.

Getting the shading and proportions exactly right is an exercise of both
aesthetics and calculative reasoning, and so I find it's uniquely delightful.

~~~
contingencies
Half seriously, have you considered a career as a GPU interface? Architecture
and engineering offices frequently employ them under titles such as
''rendering technician''.

------
edgarvaldes
There is some beauty in the progression of the shapes. Something that feels
organic and mechanic at the same time.

------
santaclaus
If it weren't for the yellowish tinge in the figures these could totally pass
for images in a contemporary geometry processing paper.

(He drew soft shadows!)

------
twirlip
I believe Janmitzer would have loved playing with Mathematica

~~~
contingencies
I was thinking Solidworks, or Povray. Basically anything exploring
constructive solid geometry.

------
miloshadzic
What is "minimalist" about this book?

~~~
theoh
From the text of the article: "Jamnitzer’s studies possess a captivating
artistic merit. With the manipulation, repetition, and layering of basic
shapes, they seem like distant precursors to Minimalism and its concerns."

'60 Minimalism in sculpture, that is. e.g. Tony Smith, or Gego.

To be honest, the author seems to be talking more about a more recent idea of
minimal sculpture, like polyhedra made out of wire. A google image search for
"minimal geometric sculpture" (no quotes in the search) will show a lot of
that work.

~~~
miloshadzic
Thank's for the reply, I didn't know about Tony Smith.

------
JoeDaDude
A casual glance shows pictures reminiscent of fractal solids.

------
coolgeek
> Popular
    
    
      > 1. The Minimalist Beauty of a Renaissance-Era Geometry Book
      > 2. Have a Creepy Little Christmas with These Unsettling Victorian Cards
      > 3. Artist Targeted by #Pizzagate Conspiracy Theory Speaks
      > 4. The Accidental Social Media Artist Who Can’t Stop Falling
      > 5. The Masterful, Unsettling Work of a Female Cuban Printmaker
    

Somebody's got a talent for writing clickbaity titles - and I mean that as a
compliment. They're compelling, yet much more subtle than the typical BuzzFeed
or listicle piece

------
kazinator
Very nice Lambert shading plus rudimentary shadow map.

------
rotten
This is before printing presses could produce images or diagrams - so they all
had to be hand drawn in each copy.

~~~
xtiansimon
_"...hand drawn in each copy."_

?? Printed engraving[1] was available contemporay with the publishing of this
book (1568). What do you mean?

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engraving](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engraving)

------
Philip_with1L
Nothing, really.. It's not detailed, textured, shaded, intricate.

